# Little Jack's Guns in Milton



## Dixie

I'm a Business Licensed FFL in Milton.

Transfers for $20 include FDLE check. MIL/LE/FD personnel get $5 off.

I currently have a small stock of items on hand to include;

Magpul: PMAGs, Stocks, Sights. 
Robinson Arms: Parts, used rifles
Spikes Tactical: Stripped lowers, Lower Parts Kits.

I have access to several other companys and will order items if you don't mind a short wait.

I anticipate attending Gun Shows in the local area but am available most of the time.

Little Jack's Guns
Milton FL
503 708 4740
[email protected]


----------



## Dixie

Little Jack's Guns has PWS MK 116 coming in.


----------



## Dixie

Btt


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Great deals here, and a nice guy to deal with.... Thanks!!!


----------



## chaps

Where are you located in Milton?


----------



## Dixie

I'm near the 87/89 bypass in Northern Milton. Across from the ARC.


----------



## bobinbusan

How about an address so we can GPS it, what is ARC??


----------



## Dixie

The ARC is a nursery. They do blueberries and other assorted items. I'm out of my garage so not willing to put my address out openly on the forum. It also let's me make sure I'm home if people want to come by. PM sent.


----------



## Dixie

More lowers coming in stock this week. XCRs on hand.


----------



## Dixie

If you're looking for any duty or MOLLE gear I'm a TAG dealer. www.tacticalassaultgear.com

Let me know what you're looking for. Some items listed in the hunting for sale forum.


----------



## Dixie

Have a business partner that will do Class 3 transfers and sales. If you're interested please send me a PM.


----------



## Dixie

Magpul furniture, AR lower parts kits, AR buffer assembly in stock


----------



## NatoRepublic

Hello Dixie, I will probably see you sometime this week. I will be needing a bunch of transfers done in the near future.


----------



## BuckShot1911

How much are your Ar 15 Lowers?


----------



## Ardiemus

I think a better question would be do you have any in stock, or your suppliers, THEN.....how much ha ha ha. Good question BuckShot.


----------



## Dixie

Stock is pending. Price is pending.

Spend most of my time on the GCGF if you guys want to keep tabs. Only check PFF a couple times a month.


----------



## BuckShot1911

Ardiemus said:


> I think a better question would be do you have any in stock, or your suppliers, THEN.....how much ha ha ha. Good question BuckShot.


Yeah, I guess I jumped the Gun lol


----------

